# Welcome to another Book Corner Moderator!!!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, everyone, say "Welcome" to our new Book Corner moderator, Ann in Arlington. Ann signed on to help with the recent restructuring of the Book Corner and we decided to keep her!!! I've loaned her one of my moderator hats to get her started, as you can see below! Ann's been a moderator for a while now in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting and Let's Talk Kindle! and she plays a mean ukelele!

The two of us will be working hard to keep you wild and crazy book people on the straight and narrow, and to keep the Book Corner and Bazaar boards organized.

Woohoo, the fun starts now!!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Ann to this additional responsibility. I am sure that you will (as always) be a great addition to keeping things on track in the Book Corner.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee. . .thanks Betsy. .  . .didn't think it was such a big deal!  

But thanks for the hat.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My, you're a glutton for punishment, Ann....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll try to behave myself, Ann. This is one hat I don't want to wear.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi again Ann,

We've already had some backchannel communication, and I want to publicly thank you for the helpful input.  I think you'll be a great moderator!

Margaret


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*One can never have too many hats...congrats Ann *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW - glutton for punishment - or else you don't have enough to do - or you just wanted another hat!!

I am sure Betsy will enjoy the back-up.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations Ann!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go Ann!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations Ann!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'll try to behave myself, Ann. This is one hat I don't want to wear.


Naah, Gertie (ML) you can't wear that one, I wear it too often!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations Ann!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yaay!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Ann!

Seems to me you said that after tax season you were going to kick back and relax and do nothing for a while.  Couldn't handle all that leisure, eh?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me you said that after tax season you were going to kick back and relax and do nothing for a while. Couldn't handle all that leisure, eh?


Well, that was a month ago. . . . .


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats, Ann!

We'll be looking for you to wear that hat to the DC gathering...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> We'll be looking for you to wear that hat to the DC gathering...


What? This one?


Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Cindy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Good choice in camera gear. Is that Arlington Texas? Good luck with the new gig.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Ann


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What? This one?


No - this one:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> The two of us will be working hard to keep you wild and crazy book people on the straight and narrow, and to keep the Book Corner and Bazaar boards organized.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

_*Ann !*_


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

